# Avian-x Snows..



## SDlockup (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if avian-x is coming out with a full body snow? would like to see them because the honkers look awesome.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes they are!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Yup they are being worked on as we speak. Freddy should have them soon. They should be awesome.


----------



## SDlockup (Oct 18, 2011)

I cant wait to see these i wonderhow their price tag will look


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hopefully he figures something diffent then his honkers because they would be a pain to deal with in the spring if they are built the same


----------



## TOPGUNR (Feb 26, 2008)

ive got 10 doz avian x canadas for sale, 4 dozen still in the box brand new PM if interested


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

could you imagine gluing the heads on 30 doz snow dekes? that would suck


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No diffrent the gluing the stakes in 50 dozen sillo socks or or screwing the heads on 50 dozen deadly's. Or dry wall screwing 30 dozen Avery heads on so they dont fall off all the time. And I have done all three of these. oke:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

maybe its cuz you are hard on your equipment. never had a problem with that....and i dont baby my stuff either


----------



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

gluing in stakes and screwing on heads isnt being hard on your equipment......


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully the snows do better then the canada's. :beer:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

GooseSlayer14 said:


> gluing in stakes and screwing on heads isnt being hard on your equipment......


ive never screwed a head or glued a stake in my life...been hunting for 20 years


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Get 600 Avery snows and I guarantee you will.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> Get 600 Avery snows and I guarantee you will.


or don't and have 300 without heads after a few hunts. :lol:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

or dont decoy snows all together...worked well for me the last 8 years


----------

